# Average weight for female rats?



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it's like, 250-350 grams, right? 
I was just curious, 'cause I finally found a scale to weigh my girls, but it only goes up to 250 grams. Darn old fationed ancient thing...
My two girls are pretty much opposets. Leaf is smaller than Rem and is sleek, quick and always on the go. Rem is bigger, fatter, more lazy and takes a while to wake up. Even then she's not all over the place unless she wants to be.

So Leaf weighs around 250 grams and I believe, according to my rough calculations and assumptions, Rem is about 300 grams. They are around five months old. When I hold them, there is a noticable difference in wieght between the two. I was wondering if they are good as far as weight goes for their age? I just recently ordered some Harland blocks so will the change from Mazuri affect their weights at all?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

"The average body weight for rats is 350â€“450 grams for a female, 450â€“650 grams for a male;"

http://www.afrma.org/rminfo1.htm

The range of my girls is from 230g to 500g - I don't think there is a true 'average' weight - as there is a 'right' weight, as long as your girls are healthy and happy

I don't know regarding the diets (we don't have those brands here in the UK so I've had no experience with them) but I have found that a good balanced diet will always help maintain the natural weight for your girls, regardless of whether one is naturally smaller than the other


----------

